# Jones then and now



## SKatey (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi All

I though I would share a comparison of my boy when I got him 6/23/13 till the latest picture of him 10/15/13.

When I got him he was 6.5in tall and 5.5lbs





He has the worst flaky. He was 7 weeks old, but seemed to not be able to maintain a consistent body temperature and shivered all the time. So much has changed since then. I have learned so much and he has become a confident little dog who loves life. And incredibly active.

He is now 17.5in tall and 30.5lbs





Thanks for looking.


----------

